# DIY Plexiglass/Plastic Aqariums



## Audrey (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone ever built their own aqarium using plexiglass/plastic or anything similiar? I have an area I would like to wall in but would like to inlay a tank but the dimensions I need I cannot find anywhere.

Anyone know any good DIY books or online websites?


----------



## jigsaw (Mar 13, 2005)

Here is a good DIY on using glass:

http://members.shaw.ca/wmastop/bigtank/Startb~1.htm


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 16, 2006)

This is an interesting subject. I'd love to see some pictures of built-ins and other aquarium ideas from the members.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 19, 2006)

Seems like a lot of work. I have a 100 gallon tank with cichlids and can't imagine taking care of even larger tanks. Once I get my digicam working I will post pictures of it. I built a custom oak stand for it.


----------



## GeorgeH (Mar 25, 2006)

you might want to take a look at this article on about.com http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/aquariumdiy/a/aa120897diyaq.htm

it references some dimension calculation tools.  It seems that the most important aspects are going to be in the thickness of glass you choose and the sealants. (or maybe not, I never tried building a tank before  )


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 7, 2006)

maybe contact these guys.  they do custom plexi tanks and have one in their showroom.  they are total cool guys too.

www.plasticareinc.com
they sell everything you could possibly need and are very helpful.


----------



## jamesK1 (May 30, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Anyone ever built their own aqarium using plexiglass/plastic or anything similiar? I have an area I would like to wall in but would like to inlay a tank but the dimensions I need I cannot find anywhere.
> 
> Anyone know any good DIY books or online websites?


its good to look back


----------

